
Show HN: ERC dEX, a hybrid-decentralized trading platform for Ethereum tokens - shifte
https://ercdex.com
======
david_ercdex
Hey HN! I'm the CEO and founder of ERC dEX. I'd be happy to answer any
questions and I welcome all your feedback!

